# The Walking Dead - S04E12 - Still



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Meh.... I know what they're doing doing here, and to a larger degree why they're doing it, but I'll be glad when they get done with it.

The writing wasn't as lazy as last ep. but still had it's moments.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Seemed like a game of chicken on who was going to create the tread, the ep was that MEH

Yeah I get it was a lot of character development for both of them, but I think they could have done that in 1/2 an ep with the emphasis on the house scene.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

MikeMar said:


> Seemed like a game of chicken on who was going to create the tread, the ep was that MEH


I couldn't be bothered to look up the ep. title in my DVR... then I just caved!

I should mention that no snakes were harmed in the making of this thread.



MikeMar said:


> Yeah I get it was a lot of character development for both of them, but I think they could have done that in 1/2 an ep with the emphasis on the house scene.


Yep.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

It was a different episode but I didn't think it was "meh"

Besides, even a sub-par episode of The Walking Dead is more compelling than most any other show on TV.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm a huge WD fan but I don't think this can be described as anything other than boring. I thought we had already spent time with Beth and Daryl so it also felt like a repeat. It even felt like a repeat of other episodes where 2 or 3 characters hang out together.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I wouldn't have minded a half-n-half with some character development of another group. But even the slightly boring parts were better for me than last week's Rick debacle in the house.

The part that cracked me up was Beth with the white cardigan. I don't think this is a white cardigan world, but I think she wanted to feel a little bit of that - for however long it lasted, which wasn't long.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah, I can't do too many more episodes of these groups of people just wandering around where one person in the group has no hope and thinks everyone else from the prison is dead and the other "still needs to believe" that they're out there somewhere. Perhaps it is because they just stick with one group through most of the episode. If they went back and forth between the groups during the episodes it might keep things interesting.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

sharkster said:


> The part that cracked me up was Beth with the white cardigan. I don't think this is a white cardigan world, but I think she wanted to feel a little bit of that - for however long it lasted, which wasn't long.


That was funny but I didn't understand why she didn't go back and get another top since Daryl cleared out the walkers. There was no need for either of them to continue wearing their funky clothes. I guess she wanted a drink more.

The "rich *****" thing was interesting. I'm wondering what REALLY happened in that clubhouse.

It was an entertaining but not as engaging as other episodes. I was half hoping Beth would get bit because she was irritating me. Her final speech about not being any of the other women seemed to be delivered to an audience who felt like me about her.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I enjoyed the omage to Norman Reedus in the finger finale part of the show.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

There were moments that I was not really getting the episode, but then the end with Daryl getting loud and vocal about what he was before - thought that was pretty good. We knew he was a ******* that was in Merl's shadow. Didn't realize that he really didn't have any life and now, in this world he does. That for me shows a bit about the changes and why. 

Beth -eh. Walking over a dead person to get a bottle of wine was pretty stupid.

I did like the country club and was thinking it would be a great place to hole up if they could get rid of the Walkers in and around it. At least it would be better than a tent in the woods for a day or two. But there are probably just too many to get rid of first.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Beryl said:


> The "rich *****" thing was interesting. I'm wondering what REALLY happened in that clubhouse.


What I saw or read somewhere (memory fails me) was that, after the whole zombie thing came down, the employees of the country club revolted against the wealthy members.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

the thing that was strange to me was that "rich *****" was actually cut in half at the waist and the upper half was on mannequin legs, that's a lot of effort to go through.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Beryl said:


> I was half hoping Beth would get bit because she was irritating me. Her final speech about not being any of the other women seemed to be delivered to an audience who felt like me about her.


She deserved to have an ankle-biter get her. I could not believe how many times she casually stepped over a body without first putting her knife through its brain to confirm the kill. And that is how her father lost his leg. She should know better.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

john4200 said:


> She deserved to have an ankle-biter get her. I could not believe how many times she casually stepped over a body without first putting her knife through its brain to confirm the kill. And that is how her father lost his leg. She should know better.


In her defense they all do stupid things. As they were running through the Country Club I just found myself wondering why they would not shut the doors behind them? The walkers don't use doorknobs as far as I know.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Maui said:


> In her defense they all do stupid things. As they were running through the Country Club I just found myself wondering why they would not shut the doors behind them? The walkers don't use doorknobs as far as I know.


It seems to me that they're all doing stupid things far more than they used to. I think it's lazy writing.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I often wonder why we see so many dead walkers around the place.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

BlueMerle said:


> It seems to me that they're all doing stupid things far more than they used to. I think it's lazy writing.


You think they wrote "do not shut the door". Seems more like a directing decision to me :up:

Lazy writing and directing decision comments seem to be all the craze these days, I have never once thought about them while watching a show. Perhaps talking about them is lazy posting, while my style is lazy watching.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

tune in next ep to see that they both die when they can't outrun the forest fire they started...


----------



## voripteth (Apr 9, 2003)

What an episode! We got to find out that Darryl is a *******! What a twist! 

I hope this isn't a resurgence of season two doldrums. Stop dragging out the arrival of the group at Terminus!


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

JohnB1000 said:


> You think they wrote "do not shut the door". Seems more like a directing decision to me :up:
> 
> Lazy writing and directing decision comments seem to be all the craze these days, I have never once thought about them while watching a show. Perhaps talking about them is lazy posting, while my style is lazy watching.


Yes, it's lazy writing. If there was something of substance in the writing the director wouldn't have to make those 'stupid' decisions like... "don't shut the door" or "keep stepping over dead bodies" or "pitch a tent in the woods before you even look for a house" or ....

Lazy writing.

I think I'm going to take the advice of others and just put you on ignore. Why don't you do the same with me? K?


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

sharkster said:


> The part that cracked me up was Beth with the white cardigan. I don't think this is a white cardigan world, but I think she wanted to feel a little bit of that - for however long it lasted, which wasn't long.


----------



## T-Wolves (Aug 22, 2000)

I like the 2 actors and their characters, but I really didn't need to see an episode filled solely with them talking about their feelings. And then, after barely escaping hordes of walkers after fleeing the prison, they decide to get drunk, set their shelter on fire, and then set off into the walker-infested woods in the middle of the night. 

Frankly, I'd rather not see this kind of full-episode character development, when we know Kirkman will off one or 2 of the main characters for shock value at season's end anyhow.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I agree with this being boring/meh. This whole episode could have been a 12 minute part of an episode where other characters are shown.
And the whole "looking for alcohol" was stupid. 


With that said, the show is still one of the best on tv today IMO.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Beryl said:


> That was funny but I didn't understand why she didn't go back and get another top since Daryl cleared out the walkers. There was no need for either of them to continue wearing their funky clothes. I guess she wanted a drink more.


That bugged me as well. Go back and get a few pairs of clean clothes. But I guess Darryl in Dockers and a polo shirt probably wouldn't look so good.

The other thing that bugged me was the way they were just nonchalantly walking away from the burning cabin. Wouldn't the fire be attracting walkers from all around the area? It's dark and they're in the woods. Seems like they should have been on high alert as they left, not standing there with their backs to the forest, or stomping off into the dark with their weapons slung over their backs.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

BlueMerle said:


> Yes, it's lazy writing. If there was something of substance in the writing the director wouldn't have to make those 'stupid' decisions like... "don't shut the door" or "keep stepping over dead bodies" or "pitch a tent in the woods before you even look for a house" or ....
> 
> Lazy writing.
> 
> I think I'm going to take the advice of others and just put you on ignore. Why don't you do the same with me? K?


 Ridiculous.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> That bugged me as well. Go back and get a few pairs of clean clothes. But I guess Darryl in Dockers and a polo shirt probably would look so good.


Eh, he'd have 'em all sweated up and grody in two days tops.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> That bugged me as well. Go back and get a few pairs of clean clothes. But I guess Darryl in Dockers and a polo shirt probably wouldn't look so good.
> 
> The other thing that bugged me was the way they were just nonchalantly walking away from the burning cabin. Wouldn't the fire be attracting walkers from all around the area? It's dark and they're in the woods. Seems like they should have been on high alert as they left, not standing there with their backs to the forest, or stomping off into the dark with their weapons slung over their backs.


I still wonder about all the stuff that is there that they could use to survive. Wouldn't it be nice to see if there was coffee, salt or pepper or decent pot or pan to cook with over the fire.

Sure, clothing, but even the darts could have been used somehow and heck, hang on to a couple golf clubs.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

betts4 said:


> I still wonder about all the stuff that is there that they could use to survive. Wouldn't it be nice to see if there was coffee, salt or pepper or decent pot or pan to cook with over the fire.
> 
> Sure, clothing, but even the darts could have been used somehow and heck, hang on to a couple golf clubs.


Daryll did find some sort of seasoning bottle and put it into his pocket.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I hope the band gets back together again soon. Real soon.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

That was a yawner.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

betts4 said:


> I still wonder about all the stuff that is there that they could use to survive. Wouldn't it be nice to see if there was coffee, salt or pepper or decent pot or pan to cook with over the fire.
> 
> Sure, clothing, but even the darts could have been used somehow and heck, hang on to a couple golf clubs.


I would have filled a golf bag with putters. Those things are pretty sturdy, and would be a good weapon to use in caving in walker skulls.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

sharkster said:


> What I saw or read somewhere (memory fails me) was that, after the whole zombie thing came down, the employees of the country club revolted against the wealthy members.


 They mentioned this on Talking Dead. Normally I would have spoilerized, but ...

Seems like a pretty silly idea to me. I mean, it's not like the people working there were Roman slaves or whatever. It's hard for me to imagine that employees of a country club would start hanging people and hacking them in half at the first sign of the breakdown of civilization.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I really enjoyed this episode. And, can't be the only one...

Love Daryl! Opening up and showing the heart we all know he's been trying to suppress. 
And Beth got new clothes for a minute. That was sweet. It is crazy to think of what they're all missing in this world. 

I wanted to see Daryl in khakis and a golf shirt.  He could tear off the collar - and it would be dirty in just a few days. Beth's sure was. I felt so bad when that happened. And chuckled. I didn't think they'd just leave without new clothes and clubs, though, like y'all said.


----------



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

SoBelle0 said:


> I really enjoyed this episode. And, can't be the only one...


Actually, I think you are


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> The other thing that bugged me was the way they were just nonchalantly walking away from the burning cabin. Wouldn't the fire be attracting walkers from all around the area? It's dark and they're in the woods. Seems like they should have been on high alert as they left, not standing there with their backs to the forest, or stomping off into the dark with their weapons slung over their backs.


Right. At night. Granted the fire in daylight wouldn't have the same visual impact but it would be safer because they could see.

All of that drinking in an unsecured location made no sense. I'm down for the drinking but they should have done it differently.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> That bugged me as well. Go back and get a few pairs of clean clothes. But I guess Darryl in Dockers and a polo shirt probably wouldn't look so good.


I wanted to see Daryl put on a polo shirt and then rip the sleeves off.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

SoBelle0 said:


> I really enjoyed this episode. And, can't be the only one...
> 
> Love Daryl! Opening up and showing the heart we all know he's been trying to suppress.
> And Beth got new clothes for a minute. That was sweet. It is crazy to think of what they're all missing in this world.
> ...


Don't let these cynics get to you, SoBelle0, I enjoyed this episode as well. :up:

I also thought they would both stock up on new clothes from the Pro Shop. I imagine that nights outside can get pretty chilly. And WalkerWorld must be pretty smelly with all of the rotting flesh everywhere. I wonder where all the flies and maggots are?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

getreal said:


> Don't let these cynics get to you...


In a zombie apocalypse world, a realist and a cynic are basically the same thing (and all the optimists are already dead). So, most of the people posting about this episode can be classified as realists. Something I suppose you should be able to appreciate.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

getreal said:


> Don't let these cynics get to you, SoBelle0, I enjoyed this episode as well. :up:


I liked it too. Although I have to admit, I did yell at my TV "set it on fire _in the morning_, idjits!"


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I kept feeling during the whole episode they were foreshadowing Beth or Daryl to get it.
Beth kept talking about how she could take care of herself and then they both started drinking. I was expecting the guilt moment where one of them gets taken out which would not have happened if they were sober.

I am so glad they did not go that cliche route and simply dealt with Mad Men style character development. I am going to miss Beth's tank top.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Vendikarr said:


> I would have filled a golf bag with putters. Those things are pretty sturdy, and would be a good weapon to use in caving in walker skulls.


Heck, for that matter, a golf bag would be a good way to carry stuff if they didn't have a knapsack or some other kind of bag. Better than that plastic bag they used to get stuff from the car. If they were taking hubcaps and sideview mirrors they sure could have found better stuff at the country club.

I was waiting for Daryl to have to poke a golf trophy from the case they climbed by into some zombie's head.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

madscientist said:


> They mentioned this on Talking Dead. Normally I would have spoilerized, but ...
> 
> Seems like a pretty silly idea to me. I mean, it's not like the people working there were Roman slaves or whatever. It's hard for me to imagine that employees of a country club would start hanging people and hacking them in half at the first sign of the breakdown of civilization.


haha right, it's like the lights go out and BAM the employees bust out their weapons and start killing...whoops just a power outage.

However, I could see one disgruntled employee turning a few other weak willed/minded to his side after some time. Maybe if the members kept trying to keep the status quo that would push a few more employees to get rid of the needy useless rich people? The background story here would make for a good webisode.

Also, what was that paper that Daryl de-framed? Did they explain what it was or what he did with it?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Test said:


> Maybe if the members kept trying to keep the status quo that would push a few more employees to get rid of the needy useless rich people? The background story here would make for a good webisode.


Good point. If the rich insisted on disproportionate allocation of limited resources, it wouldn't end well for anyone. ZA levels out the playing field. (I'm old enough to remember the Howells on Gilligan's Island.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Makes perfect sense to me...The Man is always keeping The People down through sheer force of economic oppression. The moment that oppression is released through something like a revolution or the complete collapse of society due to a zombie apocalypse, The People will always rise up against The Man.

That's why I try to avoid revolutions or zombie apocalypse. In my own small way, I'm The Man, and I have enough People to take me down pretty easily.

(I suppose I could just treat The People well. But this is America!)


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

This episode reminded me of The Twilight Zone one with Elizabeth Montgomery.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Maui said:


> even a sub-par episode of The Walking Dead is more compelling than most any other show on TV.


+1

I don't know why everyone is complaining and calling this lazy writing. The writers would say this IS the show.

WD has always had these kinds of episodes - remember The Farm where everyone just sat around talking for weeks and weeks and everyone was saying how boring _that_ was?

When they were hiding in the trunk of the car all I was thinking was - no showers, no bathing, no deodorant, no clean laundry.

Man these people must stink by now.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> Man these people must stink by now.


I think the stink thing is a matter of getting used to the smell. I have read that it is not noticing it after awhile because it is part of the all the other smells around you.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Test said:


> Also, what was that paper that Daryl de-framed? Did they explain what it was or what he did with it?


Yeah, that was weird, the way and things he scavenged reminded me of the scene in The Jerk.

I would definitely want to know the back story with the country club as it seemed like a LOT of dead people, set up like a camp, but all looked to be dead without head injuries. Did they all die before everyone became infected? Or was everyone infected all along?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

SoBelle0 said:


> I really enjoyed this episode. And, can't be the only one...


I enjoyed it. I can see why others did not but I liked it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

The only thing that interested me during this episode is why were all those people dead and not walkers? I know we have seen it before and I'd love some explination.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

pmyers said:


> The only thing that interested me during this episode is why were all those people dead and not walkers? I know we have seen it before and I'd love some explination.


Yeah that was kind of what I meant to add above. Lots of dead people and lots of dead walkers.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I also wanted them to drive off in a golf cart; quiet, good acceleration. Put some biter guards on it, find a solar trickle charger setup for the roof, put a bunch more 6V batteries in the back seat and it would be a sweet ZA ride.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I don't know why everyone is complaining and calling this lazy writing. The writers would say this IS the show.


What's funny is some people will say this is "lazy writing", but if it shows up in one of their beloved shows, a Whedon show, something of that nature, they'll praise it as both amazing writing and killer acting.

I'm thinking of compiling instances of people posting about "bad writing" and "lazy writing" and see what we get. 

I really enjoyed this episode, and am enjoying this season. Not everything can be action, twists, and sex.

Greg


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Test said:


> ...
> Also, what was that paper that Daryl de-framed? Did they explain what it was or what he did with it?


I thought it was a map.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I didn't hate it.

It was thoroughly ruined by my fear that the show would hook them up at any moment, which... no.
But aside from that and a bit of soap opera vibe with Beth's dialogue from time to time it was OK.

I do think that any problems with the episode could have been easily solved- research what moonshine tastes like, how much it takes to get a starving 98 lb girl drunk, have them blunder onto the country club rather than go on some ridiculous "mission" for a drink, and do not play stupid "I have never" games to direct conversation (maybe write some good dialogue).

I think the 'big reveal' could have been done better.
_We_ all pretty much already knew Daryl was nothing before the ZA.
IMO one of the larger points of the whole ep was his getting past the shame of saying it out loud and finally realizing that he didn't have to be that guy any more.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

SoBelle0 said:


> I thought it was a map.


I think so too.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Cainebj said:


> +1
> 
> I don't know why everyone is complaining and calling this lazy writing. The writers would say this IS the show.
> 
> ...





gchance said:


> What's funny is some people will say this is "lazy writing", but if it shows up in one of their beloved shows, a Whedon show, something of that nature, they'll praise it as both amazing writing and killer acting.
> 
> I'm thinking of compiling instances of people posting about "bad writing" and "lazy writing" and see what we get.
> 
> ...


For the record, I'm a huge fan of TWD, have been since day 1. Still am.

If y'all enjoyed this episode and thought it lived up to the quality of writing we've become accustomed to with TWD, then fine.

Clearly I didn't. And I'm not going to just ignore the fact that I'm disappointed. One of the first signs a show has run it's course is bad writing. I'm hopeful that's not what we're seeing here, but instead a temporary lapse.... mid season filler.

I could have told you what I really thought about this ep and the previous one in a much blunter fashion.

If this is what we're going to get going forward I'd rather watch reruns of Get Smart. At least there's no pretense there, it's a farce and everyone knows it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

The other interesting thing I got out of the episode is that Darrol knows exactly where they are which is the only time we've heard somebody say that.

He tells her that him and Michone came across that "shack" before.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> Yeah that was kind of what I meant to add above. Lots of dead people and lots of dead walkers.


Yeah...I'm surprised nobody else is talking about this.

To me, it looks like the Country Club became a "haven" of some type after the outbreak. If that is the case, how did everybody die and not become a walker? What caused those 3 people to hang themselves?


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

pmyers said:


> The other interesting thing I got out of the episode is that Darrol knows exactly where they are which is the only time we've heard somebody say that.
> 
> He tells her that him and Michone came across that "shack" before.


I forgot - I'd wanted to mention that, as well. Maybe Michonne, Rick, and Carl will be heading this way? Do they need moonshine? 



pmyers said:


> Yeah...I'm surprised nobody else is talking about this.
> 
> To me, it looks like the Country Club became a "haven" of some type after the outbreak. If that is the case, how did everybody die and not become a walker? What caused those 3 people to hang themselves?


I'm not so sure those people hung themselves.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't really get how the "everybody's infected" thing works. There must have been a time during the outbreak when some were infected and others weren't yet. It's not like someone waved a magic wand and immediately every person on the whole planet was infected. Yet they seem to suggest that even if you were isolated from other people, you weren't safe. Can a virus spread through the air without anyone breathing it out?  (I know, I know, it's a zombie apocalypse--how realistic can it be)

Anyway, if there were bodies not turned without head shots, the riot in the club must have happened at the very beginning?


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

I think that's just one of the things we have suspend our disbelief on. It's really not possible for a virus to infect the entire population quite that quickly, especially the very remote areas.

One possibility regarding the non-zombie dead is they're foreshadowing the possibility that some portion of the population was 100% completely immune to the virus, thus holding out the possibility that a vaccine is possible.

I don't really see that as a viable explanation though, as there would be ~ the same percentage of the dead worldwide that didn't turn as well, and we've yet to see any evidence of that despite seeing a lot of people die.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I dunno, everywhere they go seems like there are cars with dead people inside that didn't turn. What's up with that?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I wonder if a bunch of people got infected some way, then once it all went down, people were trapped in Cars/Country Clubs/Pink Rooms/Etc and never got infected and just died of starvation?

OR the infection just killed them outright vs turned into Walker

So there are 3 types of people
Those immune (all the survivors we see)
Those that turn (Most people)
Those that the infection kills them w/o turning (Those bodies we see)


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Are there really a lot of dead bodies with no obvious head wound? Maybe I've just missed them.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

pmyers said:


> To me, it looks like the Country Club became a "haven" of some type after the outbreak. If that is the case, how did everybody die and not become a walker? What caused those 3 people to hang themselves?


Autoerotic asphyxiation?  

It was revealed on Talking Dead in a behind-the-scenes clip that the employees of the Country Club strung up those three. I agree that a retrospective episode dramatizing what exactly transpired would be compelling.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

BlueMerle said:


> Are there really a lot of dead bodies with no obvious head wound? Maybe I've just missed them.


Over the seasons, we have seen numerous people who seem to just have died (although as viewers, we have never seen anybody NOT turn after dying). For example all the people in the cars on the highway. It is also hard to see but none of those people I saw in the country club had any notable headwounds which really makes me wonder how did they all die? It would have had to be at the same time, or else they would have gotten rid of the bodies.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Over the seasons, we have seen numerous people who seem to just have died (although as viewers, we have never seen anybody NOT turn after dying). For example all the people in the cars on the highway. It is also hard to see but none of those people I saw in the country club had any notable headwounds which really makes me wonder how did they all die? It would have had to be at the same time, or else they would have gotten rid of the bodies.


I continue to think that the dead people in the cars on the highway was simply a result of the writers not yet knowing how things were going to play out. The CDC guy told Rick that everyone was infected at the end of S1. The highway cars were at the beginning of S2. But Rick didn't reveal what the CDC guy told him until much later. So it's entirely possible that the writers didn't know what the CDC guy's secret was when they wrote those first episodes of S2 and that the directors and production crew didn't know that it would end up being a major continuity mistake to have dead bodies in those cars that did not turn into walkers.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I continue to think that the dead people in the cars on the highway was simply a result of the writers not yet knowing how things were going to play out. The CDC guy told Rick that everyone was infected at the end of S1. The highway cars were at the beginning of S2. But Rick didn't reveal what the CDC guy told him until much later. So it's entirely possible that the writers didn't know what the CDC guy's secret was when they wrote those first episodes of S2 and that the directors and production crew didn't know that it would end up being a major continuity mistake to have dead bodies in those cars that did not turn into walkers.


I would totally agree with that except that they brought it up again in this episode. Perhaps they are just trying to tie them together now. I just hope it is explained.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

btw...I can't believe nobody mentioned the little head nod to the fans about Darrol and his xbow and the arrow breaking from use. LOL


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

BlueMerle said:


> I think that's just one of the things we have suspend our disbelief on. It's really not possible for a virus to infect the entire population quite that quickly, especially the very remote areas.


I don't remember CDC guy specifically saying the word "virus."
Did he?
I didn't think this universe had identified the exact pathology that caused the zombie plague.
But I have an embarrassingly poor memory for things like this, so could easily be mis-remembering.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> Yeah, that was weird, the way and things he scavenged reminded me of the scene in The Jerk.


I actually thought that was kind of clever. I thought, when they got out of the car and were grabbing things like broken glass, side-view mirrors, and hubcaps, "why are they toting around all that junk?"

But then they showed how it was all useful stuff, when they were making their first camp.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

pmyers said:


> Over the seasons, we have seen numerous people who seem to just have died (although as viewers, we have never seen anybody NOT turn after dying). For example all the people in the cars on the highway. It is also hard to see but none of those people I saw in the country club had any notable headwounds which really makes me wonder how did they all die? It would have had to be at the same time, or else they would have gotten rid of the bodies.


I agree regarding the dead bodies in the CC. I do recall seeing dead bodies in cars in the early eps of season 1, though I don't recall if we saw obvious head wounds. After the early eps of season 1 I don't recall seeing a lot of dead bodies without obvious head wounds... other than some obvious suicides like we saw in the last ep.

I could be misremembering.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Cearbhaill said:


> I don't remember CDC guy specifically saying the word "virus."
> Did he?
> I didn't think this universe had identified the exact pathology that caused the zombie plague.
> But I have an embarrassingly poor memory for things like this, so could easily be mis-remembering.


I'm not sure either to be honest. That was a while ago.

I could be assuming it's a virus as soo many other ZAs use a virus as the pathogen.

That said, I'm not sure what other pathogen could cause something like this. It's unlikely a bacteria could cause this imo. There's not much left after that to explain it.

EDIT: Now that I think about this a bit more, it's not out of the question for it to be bacterial. Something like the bacteria that causes Typhus. There are known cases of 'carriers' that are themselves immune. Typhoid Mary comes to mind.

Eh... who knows. Thankfully it's just a TV show. 

Either way, it's not really possible to infect the entire planet so quickly even with the most virulent pathogen ever known.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

How about bug bites to spread the virus a la malaria?


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

getreal said:


> How about bug bites to spread the virus a la malaria?


Do all mosquitos carry the malaria virus? If not, what percentage do?

Is malaria common in the US? Where is it common? Why is it not common world wide?

My point here is that there is no known vector that can transmit a disease to the entire population as quickly as this one seems to have.

Even if an extremely virulent and contagious pathogen were to emerge tomorrow, it may spread to the major population centers very rapidly, but it would take years to infect every human being on the planet.... assuming it was able to survive that long.

It's just one of those things that we're going to have to 'accept' and then enjoy the show.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Something I didn't see mentioned in this thread is how the walkers gave up on Daryl and Beth in that trunk. They seemed to know they were in there

Or

Maybe the rocking of the car was just a herd going by and they didn't notice them. 

Or

Maybe they were so ripe that they now smell like walkers. In that case, they shouldn't change of clothes or bathe.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Beryl said:


> Maybe the rocking of the car was just a herd going by and they didn't notice them.


That was my impression. There was a lot of flickering light in the door crack.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Beryl said:


> Maybe the rocking of the car was just a herd going by and they didn't notice them.


Walkers seem to be pretty good at locating windows or doors, and banging on them. In their primitive minds they have learned food hides there. Perhaps to them, cars are like trees or rocks, just things in the way, and are not where you find food, unless it moves.

I think hiding in the trunk was pretty clever, as well as creepy.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Vendikarr said:


> I think hiding in the trunk was pretty clever, as well as creepy.


Yeah and good thing the owner of the car emptied that trunk so they both could fit.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Beryl said:


> Yeah and good thing the owner of the car emptied that trunk so they both could fit.


Or any other survivors who happened to stumble upon the car ...


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

BlueMerle said:


> Do all mosquitos carry the malaria virus? If not, what percentage do?
> 
> Is malaria common in the US? Where is it common? Why is it not common world wide?


Look it up for yourself  ... my point is that bugs can transmit viruses.
Perhaps Zom-bees?


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

voripteth said:


> What an episode! We got to find out that Darryl is a *******! What a twist!


I was waiting for a proclamation that "It was a banner year at the old Bender household."


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

getreal said:


> Look it up for yourself  ... my point is that bugs can transmit viruses.
> Perhaps Zom-bees?


I laughed.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

getreal said:


> Look it up for yourself  ... my point is that bugs can transmit viruses.
> Perhaps Zom-bees?


They were rhetorical questions.


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That was my impression. There was a lot of flickering light in the door crack.


Yeah I also thought it was a zombie herd and I think it was huge, didn't it show a thunderstorm in the middle of it?


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

I had the impression there was a storm. Needed to cover the human smell.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

tlc said:


> I had the impression there was a storm. Needed to cover the human smell.


That makes me think, surely a place like the country club, full of dead bodies and zombies, would be full of flies and maggots and absolutely disgusting, basically impossible, to be in.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> That makes me think, surely a place like the country club, full of dead bodies and zombies, would be full of flies and maggots and absolutely disgusting, basically impossible, to be in.


I think that every time they open a door to a building. The stench must be overpowering. But I guess they're used to horrible smells in the ZA.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

getreal said:


> *... WalkerWorld must be pretty smelly with all of the rotting flesh everywhere. I wonder where all the flies and maggots are?*





JohnB1000 said:


> That makes me think, surely a place like the country club, full of dead bodies and zombies, would be full of flies and maggots and absolutely disgusting, basically impossible, to be in.


I had planted that smeek into your mind without you even being aware of it ... MWAAH-HA-HAHH!!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

madscientist said:


> T... It's hard for me to imagine that employees of a country club would start hanging people and hacking them in half at the first sign of the breakdown of civilization.


My take was those were people who committed suicide, then turned...



SoBelle0 said:


> ...I'm not so sure those people hung themselves.


I am...regardless of what they said on TD.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> I laughed.


I cried.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> I laughed.





Bierboy said:


> I cried.


I kissed three bucks goodbye.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

getreal said:


> I had planted that smeek into your mind without you even being aware of it ... MWAAH-HA-HAHH!!


Sorry 

I readily admit that I don't read all the posts in the thread. Just drop in every now and then (lazy thread reading).


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> ...The CDC guy told Rick that everyone was infected at the end of S1...


It's been a long time since I've seen this episode, but I don't recall it this way. I thought the CDC scientist told Rick that everyone _in their party_ was infected. I remember that he did blood tests on everyone in Rick's group when they first entered the center. If he already knew that every survivor out there was infected, why would there have been a need to do blood tests on Rick's group? This suggests, to me at least, that there is the possibility that there are some that may not be infected.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Boston Fan said:


> It's been a long time since I've seen this episode, but I don't recall it this way. I thought the CDC scientist told Rick that everyone _in their party_ was infected. I remember that he did blood tests on everyone in Rick's group when they first entered the center. If he already knew that every survivor out there was infected, why would there have been a need to do blood tests on Rick's group? This suggests, to me at least, that there is the possibility that there are some that may not be infected.


I suppose that's possible, but that's certainly not how I understood it. I took it that the CDC guy told Rick that the whole human race is already infected. And that seems to have been borne out in the show. Ever since Rick revealed that to the group, they now are much more careful dealing with dead bodies, because they always turn at some point shortly after death if their brains are still intact.

As for why CDC guy did blood tests? Maybe just for show? Maybe to confirm his hypothesis? Maybe looking to see if anyone was immune? No idea.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I suppose that's possible, but that's certainly not how I understood it. *I took it that the CDC guy told Rick that the whole human race is already infected.* And that seems to have been borne out in the show. Ever since Rick revealed that to the group, they now are much more careful dealing with dead bodies, because they always turn at some point shortly after death if their brains are still intact.
> 
> As for why CDC guy did blood tests? Maybe just for show? Maybe to confirm his hypothesis? Maybe looking to see if anyone was immune? No idea.


That was my take as well.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Boston Fan said:


> It's been a long time since I've seen this episode, but I don't recall it this way. I thought the CDC scientist told Rick that everyone _in their party_ was infected. I remember that he did blood tests on everyone in Rick's group when they first entered the center. If he already knew that every survivor out there was infected, why would there have been a need to do blood tests on Rick's group? This suggests, to me at least, that there is the possibility that there are some that may not be infected.


Good logic. I don't think it was clear exactly what the CDC scientist told Rick. Logically, your conclusion should be the correct one. But the writers of this show often defy logic.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

john4200 said:


> Good logic. I don't think it was clear exactly what the CDC scientist told Rick. Logically, your conclusion should be the correct one. But the writers of this show often defy logic.


In season 2 Rick reveals what Jenner says when Rick says "we're all infected..." Though that could infer that the group is all infected, I think experience has come to prove that all of humanity is infected and no matter how you die, you always come back as a walker.

Lazy writing to not be more specific


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

dslunceford said:


> In season 2 Rick reveals what Jenner says when Rick says "we're all infected..." Though that could infer that the group is all infected, I think experience has come to prove that all of humanity is infected and no matter how you die, you always come back as a walker.


Of course, it does not make sense that "all of humanity" is infected, nor is there any way for the CDC scientist to possibly know that. But as I said, the writers of this show do not have a close relationship with logic most of the time.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

john4200 said:


> Of course, it does not make sense that "all of humanity" is infected, nor is there any way for the CDC scientist to possibly know that. But as I said, the writers of this show do not have a close relationship with logic most of the time.


I s don't get it. You don't think real people would say things like that based on the evidence in front of them, even if it's not factually true. Kind of like you just said most of the time, which is factually not true but makes your point based on the evidence you believe.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

JohnB1000 said:


> You don't think real people would say things like that based on the evidence in front of them, even if it's not factually true. Kind of like you just said most of the time, which is factually not true but makes your point based on the evidence you believe.


Bad logic. Have you considered applying for a job writing for the show?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I took it that the CDC guy was saying, if you're breathing on this planet, you're infected. And that he had some kind of "science" to base it on. He certainly hadn't tested enough subjects at that point to base it on that. But now that a couple years have gone by it seems to be true. 

The next question is, what about Judith, or anyone born since the outbreak? And then you have to wonder if there really are people in Washington or wherever, and they are in a bunker with no outside air, are they ok? But then they would have to come out at some point, so what good would it do them?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

john4200 said:


> Good logic. I don't think it was clear exactly what the CDC scientist told Rick. Logically, your conclusion should be the correct one. But the writers of this show often defy logic.


I think Jenner suspected that everyone in the world was infected, but wasn't sure until Rick's group came in and all tested positive. At least, that's my take on it.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> The other thing that bugged me was the way they were just nonchalantly walking away from the burning cabin. Wouldn't the fire be attracting walkers from all around the area?


It was. Did you not see the walkers roaming up to the house right before they turned to leave?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

KyleLC said:


> It was. Did you not see the walkers roaming up to the house right before they turned to leave?


But conveniently only from the direction they were not headed in.


----------

